# T-Boss vs T-Quoter



## Kalico (Sep 26, 2006)

I've been researching both of these products, both having very similar features with a pretty big price difference. Looking for input from any of you who are using either software who could give an overview of what you like about the product(s) as well as what you don't like. I'm currently using Quickbooks Premier and while its a super accounting program, there's just too many pieces to make the "whole pie" so to speak from a day-to-day time efficient business management perspective, and as you all know lost time = lost revenue. Since both integrate with Quickbooks, either will keep both the business and my accountant happy. 

Thanks in advance for your input.

Lisa


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Lisa, sorry, I don't use either one of the products, but while you're waiting for more answers, I think you may be able to find older feedback on the products by searching the forums for the product names.


----------



## Kalico (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, Rodney. I did do a search of the forums prior to posting which was very helpful in finding business software products available for the industry and getting me down to these two. Both offer 30-day free trials as well which I'm definitely taking advantage of. I guess what I'm looking for here is input from anyone who has used either product over an extended period of time and can give me a likes & dislikes from the "real world" perspective. For example, is the software stable...any problems with lost data, dropped files, lock-ups? Is the historical data on a customer easy to access? Any difficulties with data dumps to Quickbooks? How's customer service with any software issues? Those type of things. The difference in cost of the the two products is pretty significant. My personal experience with 30 day trials is that "real world" factor starts on day 31. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Kalico,

Try doing a search over here: TSPMB - The Screen Printers Message Board! 

I hope Rodney doesn't mind that I posted that link. I know both of those programs have been discussed at length over there.


----------



## Kalico (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks so much! I'll check it out.


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

We use T-quoter and love it. It is having some problems right now due to the way the program was assembled, but it is being redone entirely and will probably be ready in the early part of next year. It will be AWESOME if they incorporate everything that we discussed. The new program will be faster, much faster and a ton more flexible.


----------



## mobirecovery (Jun 10, 2012)

They are both great products. The biggest difference between the two is the applications format. T-Quoter is a desktop application, windows only, and T-Boss is s server/cloud application, on the web. I am not sure if T-Quoter has been updating their system but it seems like T-Boss.com is growing all the time.


----------



## NSDdesign (Dec 13, 2011)

Kind of digging up an old thread, but T-Quoter just got ahold of me today and send out a notice that they have been informed that I am the new owner of the previous business.

That's an annual $250 Licenses transfer fee ($25 for any additional licenses') Also, (an optional?) subscription fee of $395 for access to support and program updates!

WTF? $645 a year to keep T-Quoter up and running? Not WORTH it. It has to many negatives going against it to pay that kind of money. Hell, I dont even screen print in-house anymore!

There has to be more options then just T-Quoter and T-Boss (which I have no idea about just yet), right?


----------



## gofornichols (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, I was a T-Quoter user. I started with it back in 2007. It seemed to be working well. I started to notice that it would not startup until it reactivated the license on my computer.
Always when you need it to confirm a question with a client on the phone , or standing there to get a answer from you. This was the first problem.
Next thing you know, my computer crashes. it won't start up again because of a problem with the hard drive.

I then sent out my first request to register another computer with the company.
They said I would have to pay them $400 to welcome me with tech support. What??
I just need to install this $1000+ program on a new machine. Same owner, same address. What is the problem?

I finally got threw to the developer, Ron Gibbs @ ReSource, Inc., He sent another Serial code to me telling me this would fix the problem. It worked the first time, then the program gave me errors and would never open up again.
So, once again back to Ron, Whats up? He replied this code is good and I was wrong.

Real Life answer here is this: 
I spent over two weeks trying to resolve this with the company, meanwhile I had NO access to Client info, past Invoice history, no professional way to make a proposal, job sheet or even a new invoice. I was frustrated and losing $ and patience!
in the end...
T-Quoter…...You Got Me! thanks very much. Left me up the Preverbal Creek, with out a paddle.

I solved this problem by an add on program called " Quickbooks for Screen Printers Resource Guide" for quickbooks. $40 dollars later…. And not ONE problem yet.

Can it be that easy? what was I doing?

My advise is say clear from this T-Qoter crap, don't spend $ on a online service. and save another bill at the end of the month!

From the One who Cares!


----------



## metalbone (Sep 7, 2013)

Out of curiosity from your experience with the Quickbooks for screen printers, is it something that can be used by us DTG folks as well? Or is it specifically for the screen printing side?


----------



## gofornichols (Dec 6, 2013)

You could sell about anything and keep up with your finical records if you set it up with an Itemized List for you goods and/or services. IE. T-Shirts, Artwork, what ever you sell.

You could do it without the add on program, if you don't mind taking the time to set it up.

The quickbooks software is capable of letting you set your own Itemized List with Chart of Accounts.

This software has a large database of Apparel from different distributers. 

This was time saving for what I was looking to do.

I hopes this helps, Cheers


----------



## dosoft12 (Mar 12, 2011)

From what I have tried TeeChimp wins,

_The most dynamic pricing system for our industry..._

Create an unlimited numbers of invoices, quotes, work order, markup and catalog grids.
Use Flat rates / Percentages / Margins / QTY Breakdowns / Measurements and more.
Instant customer/employee notification of all workflow stages in the order.
Customers can Approve/Disapprove/Comment on your work in real time!

Free Trial @ https://www.teechimp.com


----------

